# What does the 'C' signify in the Hoboken-Verzeichnis catalog?



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Does it parallel Kochel catalog's 'Anh.'?

Example:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the "C" in this case represents the key, specifically of a spurious work.

Hob.VII = concertos
g = specifically for oboe

Normally the concertos are then numbered, but for spurious works the key goes before the numbering.

So the two flute concertos in the catalog are Hob.VIIf/1 and Hob.VIIf/D1. Both concertos are in D, but the latter is spurious and so gets the "D1" designation. Presumably if there were a second spurious flute concerto in D, it would be "D2".


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I think the "C" in this case represents the key, specifically of a spurious work.
> 
> Hob.VII = concertos
> g = specifically for oboe
> ...


Ah, idiotic mistake of choosing a work whose key was 'C'. I of course meant Hob. XVII/C1 type of C. If it does indeed signify spurious work, wouldn't that indicate that it parallel Kochel catalogue's 'Anh.'?


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Bump. Curious to know.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking at the Hoboken numbers on Wikipedia, particularly the concerto section, they seem to be for spurious or inauthentic work.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

That Oboe Concerto in C is as spurious as the Mozart Eb Oboe Concerto. 


Just saying.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

It seems that the added letter indicates the key of the piece that is sharing the same Hob number with another piece of the same genre. I guess it may caused by different editions or compilation of the catalogue.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Hoboken? Where Sinatra was born? Geee, whodathunk that a ghastly little hamlet across the Hudson from NYC would be associated with Haydn...

And my cousin was born and grew up there, and then at 43 he and his family left for Barcelona, Spain saying: Goodbye, Hoboken...I knew thee not!!!


----------

